# Received a cool fedex today from Eurodelivery program



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

I wasnt expecting this. I never read anything about this on these threads. Pretty cool. They really do it right. Check it out. Did everyone always get these?

All the best


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Funny you mention it... I just got mine today too!! When's your delivery date? I'm Jan 31


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

02/22


----------



## yaderhey (Oct 24, 2007)

Got mine today, too. ED on Feb. 29.


----------



## smhoer (May 23, 2007)

Got mine. ED on Jan 21


----------



## mlm1 (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes we all got these,

There should be a follow up package containing a high tech, Eurodesign (made in China),
chrono device .. but wait ... for only 20 $more ... you get to go to Munich to pickup a car ...

That's worth waiting for!


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

*Hey! Where is mine?*

ED on FEB 18 and nothing in the mail


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Got mine yesterday!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## candstick (Oct 22, 2007)

yep, we all got it  You should be getting the clock soon


----------



## sesarj (Nov 7, 2005)

Got mine yesterday. Delivery 2/29/08


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice countertop. Just slightly darker than mine.


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

iversonm said:


> Nice countertop. Just slightly darker than mine.


Mine is similar. It is actually lighter than this pic.


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

iversonm said:


> Nice countertop. Just slightly darker than mine.


VERY similar. Pretty cool.



Rmart said:


> Mine is similar. It is actually lighter than this pic.


I like that combo. Is it salmon and black?


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

poleposition said:


> VERY similar. Pretty cool.
> 
> I like that combo. Is it salmon and black?


If I were 20 years younger, I'd be very disturbed by this conversation.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

iversonm said:


> If I were 20 years younger, I'd be very disturbed by this conversation.


Why ?
cheers
vern


----------



## bikenski (Jun 16, 2002)

Stevarino said:


> ED on FEB 18 and nothing in the mail


I'm Feb 18 also, and have received nothing. Other than my CA verbally telling me everything is all set, I have no proof that the car has even been ordered!


----------



## Cay955 (Oct 5, 2007)

I did my ED on Nov 28th and did not receive a packet like the one in the picture, only the orange clock. They gave me the wrong clock for my region - it displays the day in spanish... 

My ED order was short notice within 2 months of pickup - I wonder if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## Fozzy Bear (Oct 7, 2007)

I ended up getting 3, two with the luggage tags and one with some type of clock with a big orange handle-er something.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

vern said:


> Why ?
> cheers
> vern


Obsessing over countertops. Not the subject of most college-aged coversation.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Fozzy Bear said:


> I ended up getting 3, two with the luggage tags and one with some type of clock with a big orange handle-er something.


Pokey clock.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

iversonm said:


> Pokey clock.


or Gumby


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

Stevarino said:


> ED on FEB 18 and nothing in the mail


Got it yesterday.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Anyone know if they are still sending out the Gumby clocks in addition to the luggage tags?


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

Desiboy said:


> Anyone know if they are still sending out the Gumby clocks in addition to the luggage tags?


Y, they are.


----------



## bikenski (Jun 16, 2002)

Stevarino said:


> Got it yesterday.


I'm out of town for the holidaze, so I probably missed my delivery 

Does anyone know if a signature is required, or will they leave the envelope at the door?


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

bikenski said:


> I'm out of town for the holidaze, so I probably missed my delivery
> 
> Does anyone know if a signature is required, or will they leave the envelope at the door?


The latter, I think.


----------



## samwoo2go (Nov 19, 2006)

i remember the day...


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

I got mine a few days ago too! And no signature is required, so the Fed Ex guy or gal will just leave it for you.


----------



## BULLDOG77 (Nov 28, 2007)

samwoo2go said:


> i remember the day...


do you have any pics of your car?...I got the same color config and am anxious to see what it looks like.


----------



## BULLDOG77 (Nov 28, 2007)

Question...what is this additional gift they send?


----------



## asendoh7 (Apr 11, 2006)

Happy Holidays everyone...
I am awaiting for my stuff too, placed an ED for 2/11/08 but still no confirmation or deposit made.
Hopefully my CA isn't just messing with me. That would really suck.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

asendoh7 said:


> Happy Holidays everyone...
> I am awaiting for my stuff too, placed an ED for 2/11/08 but still no confirmation or deposit made.
> Hopefully my CA isn't just messing with me. That would really suck.


Relax, it will arrive in due time. Think of it as practice for redelivery.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

BULLDOG77 said:


> do you have any pics of your car?...I got the same color config and am anxious to see what it looks like.


A good friend has that color combo, although he has aluminum instead of the grey poplar. It looks fantastic. I think they poplar would look really good too. If I was to go black on black, I would have gone w/ the grey poplar as well, I just love the look of that wood and I think it'll contrast with the rest of the interior nicely. He's got nice tints too, just adds to the whole blackness theme. Very nice.


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

asendoh7 said:


> Happy Holidays everyone...
> I am awaiting for my stuff too, placed an ED for 2/11/08 but still no confirmation or deposit made.
> Hopefully my CA isn't just messing with me. That would really suck.


"Messing with you" would serve no good purpose. In any event, why don't you just ask him for a copy of the printout showing your status? My delivery date is a few days after yours, and I have a copy (given to me by my salesman of my 111 status report and an email that got sent to the dealer confirming that the car was moved into their allocation.


----------



## asendoh7 (Apr 11, 2006)

Bart001 said:


> "Messing with you" would serve no good purpose. In any event, why don't you just ask him for a copy of the printout showing your status? My delivery date is a few days after yours, and I have a copy (given to me by my salesman of my 111 status report and an email that got sent to the dealer confirming that the car was moved into their allocation.


I tried asking her, but she says she hasn't received any confirmation from Germany yet. Something about usually she will receive it 6 weeks before the delivery plus I am on a tight schedule. A buddy of mine ordered from her without any problems even though he had to sign papers and make a deposit before the order was submitted. Just feels odd how I didn't have to do this. She did assure me that the dates shouldn't be a problem. This order is placed about 8 weeks before delivery.

Just hoping that everything will be fine since I got the tix to Germany already.
Huge discount on the tix....


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

bikenski said:


> I'm Feb 18 also, and have received nothing. Other than my CA verbally telling me everything is all set, I have no proof that the car has even been ordered!


That is how I felt for about two weeks until stuff starting coming in the mail. I just paid for my car today. ED pickup 1/10. Can't wait.


----------



## pattjin (Jan 16, 2007)

I got my package after my ED...they fedex-ed it the day after I left for Munich...but then again, this was back in October, maybe they hadn't worked out all the kinks yet.


----------



## bikenski (Jun 16, 2002)

asendoh7 said:


> I am awaiting for my stuff too, placed an ED for 2/11/08 but still no confirmation or deposit made.
> Hopefully my CA isn't just messing with me. That would really suck.


I'm in the same boat. I really thought something "official" would be waiting at the door or in the mailbox when I returned home today, but still nothing.

Other than the CA saying "you should be all set," I have no way of knowing the order has even been placed. I want to buy plane tickets before prices go up, but I'm holding out until I see confirmation of my delivery date from BMW directly.

Does the package that's referenced in this thread contain the Welt date and time for pickup, or is that communicated some other way?


----------



## Boomer_M3 (Jun 28, 2007)

I have received my production number and a 'printout' of a BMWNA screen for my 3/26/2008 ED.

I also have a good CA watching everything - thanks Adrian.


----------



## grande d (Oct 18, 2007)

Will be ordering my ED 550 within next few weeks. Noticed you put in your description "anthracite" headliner. What is the headliner? Is it the roof material? Didn't know you had an option.
Thanks


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

grande d said:


> Will be ordering my ED 550 within next few weeks. Noticed you put in your description "anthracite" headliner. What is the headliner? Is it the roof material? Didn't know you had an option.
> Thanks


The headliner is the fabric on the roof. The anthracite headliner is black, and is made from a felt-like material, rather than the woven material used on the standard model. IMO, it is a necessity with the natural brown interior.

Its a "priority one" option, which is not listed in the brochure. You can see the other such options by getting the option sheets listed in the E60 forum.


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

First off, I've been following my car in my owners circle account for 3 weeks now. I dont expect it's status to change for a little while but I got that production # and confirmation of dates a long time ago. My dealer is ON IT. Also, the anthracite headliner is a priority 1 option (I believe they call it). There are 2 others I believe something having to do with seats. And yes you're correct, it gives you a black headliner and pillars inside the car. Really works for you if you plan to tint it.

All the best


----------



## lmknox (Aug 29, 2007)

*Anthracite Headliner*

I've a new 535i, Monaco Blue Metallic, with Natural Brown interior. The anthracite headliner was NOT included, nor was it ever mentioned as an option. Car delivered via ED on Oct. 30. Had I known of it's availability, I would have purchased. When did it become available?


----------



## jschulman (Oct 14, 2006)

lmknox said:


> I've a new 535i, Monaco Blue Metallic, with Natural Brown interior. The anthracite headliner was NOT included, nor was it ever mentioned as an option. Car delivered via ED on Oct. 30. Had I known of it's availability, I would have purchased. When did it become available?


It has been out for at least a couple of years, but you need to mentioned it as it is priority 1 option which means dealers can't order it for a car unless the car is sold. The option isn't listed in the brochure, and some dealers aren't aware of the option. Ventilated Seats with Nasca leather are the same thing. Available as a priority 1 option.


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

About the clock you get from bmw ... what is that orange handle for? I thought it was post it notes, but it was just a big piece of rubber. I actually set the time today... 

Also, have you guys made reservations for a hotel? My ed pick up is two weeks away and I haven't made reservations yet. What's an inexpensive or reasonable or convenient hotel to stay in? 
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Relax, Adrian will take care of you!*



Boomer_M3 said:


> I have received my production number and a 'printout' of a BMWNA screen for my 3/26/2008 ED.
> 
> I also have a good CA watching everything - thanks Adrian.


If your CA is Adrian in Atlanta, you can relax. Everything will be just fine!!

Happy Holidays to Everyone!


----------



## asendoh7 (Apr 11, 2006)

rmorin49 said:


> If your CA is Adrian in Atlanta, you can relax. Everything will be just fine!!
> 
> Happy Holidays to Everyone!


Heard so much good thing about Adrian...but I just had to go with a closer CA who was referred by a friend of mine. She is nice but just doesn't seem very active. If only I lived closer to Atlanta.


----------



## Boomer_M3 (Jun 28, 2007)

BMW seems to be speeding up... I got the Fedex package today and my delivery is the end of March.


----------



## dodell66 (May 20, 2007)

Received my European Delivery package via FedEx today. I am scheduled to pick-up my car on March 10th. :thumbup:


----------



## Luis A. (Dec 13, 2007)

Gary,

I Priceline'd the hotel for Munich and got the Renaissance for Feb 8 for $90.71 including all taxes and fees.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey guys, I have a Jan 31 pick up date and never received my gumby clock. Has anyone that has a near future pick up received their's?


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

Got the clock today. I guess it's some sort of travel alarm clock. Interesting. Getting quite excited.


----------



## BULLDOG77 (Nov 28, 2007)

Desiboy said:


> Hey guys, I have a Jan 31 pick up date and never received my gumby clock. Has anyone that has a near future pick up received their's?


Yeah...Got a Jan 22 delivery and never got the clock.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

I received the letter (like the one pictured in poleposition’s post) but never the clock????


----------



## Bikeshark (Sep 15, 2007)

*Got my Fed Ex, too, no clock, how do I add the ticker.com gizmo?*

I have a Euro Delivery of March 13. The FedEx came about a week ago. No clock, but it did have the two books and advised me that I will get an appointment time for pick up at the Welt. (For a 335xi coupe - I won't even go back to the high-speed limiter/oil cooler discussion for now but I did order sport with 17" A/S, premium, cold weather, sunshade (is there a sense of ying and yang, pessimism and optimism in ordering cold weather and a sunshade??))

What's this about the gumby clock? And the BMW tags? Does that mean my suitcases will be easier to find or that they will present a greater invitation to larceny?

I see the insurance covers a great deal but there is a 10% theft deductible. Should I be bringing a) a club, b) a German sheperd (or calling Heidi to send her brother down the mountain), or c) trusting the hotels/secure parking facilities?

Oh, yeah, and will someone explain to me how to insert the ticker gizmo in to this? I tried with no success the other day. I tried cutting and pasting the ticker.com set up but it would not "take." I am using Firefox; should I be doing this in IE?

Bikeshark, Seattle


----------



## asendoh7 (Apr 11, 2006)

Just received my Fedex package today. I guess I will get the clock later, hopefully!
And to think that my order wasnt put in until 11 days ago...that is amazing. And I am picking up in 4 weeks. Haven't paid a penny too.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I got the first Fedex package with the luggage tags today! Can't wait for the clock!


----------



## daixloxbmw (Apr 18, 2007)

i am scheduled for a feb 22 pick up and i just got that package today too. no clock yet though...

sorry to hijack topic... but where can i find more info on these "priority 1" options?


----------



## omerfar23 (Jan 28, 2007)

got mine yesterday also. ED on Friday Feb 1, 2008... can't wait. BMW 335 cpe (already in production).


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I received my clock, date and time! My trip is official :bigpimp::bigpimp:


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Gig103 said:


> I received my clock, date and time! My trip is official :bigpimp::bigpimp:


It's the most exciting $2 clock you will ever receive.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hahaha, so true. My fiancée thinks I'm crazy (especially when i took a picture of it), but it's just one step closer!


----------



## jliu34740 (Nov 11, 2004)

I received both luggage tag and clock (two packages), my welcome kit and letter with delivery time. My pick up date is March 1.


----------



## Blue1 (Nov 17, 2006)

Got my package today with tags, no gumby clock . Delivery 3/22.


----------



## Oaktree (Dec 29, 2007)

3/28 pickup - received ED date and welcome kit the same day 1/23.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2008)

Placed pre-res Dec 10 for April 21-23 delivery. Received production number on Jan 18 and 23 April delivery date. Got the Welt package today. Looking forward to the confirmation letter and the "Gumby" clock. Perhaps one can _wear_ the Gumby clock in lieu of the driving vest for Austria??


----------



## jjakusz (Jan 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Placed pre-res Dec 10 for April 21-23 delivery. Received production number on Jan 18 and 23 April delivery date. Got the Welt package today. Looking forward to the confirmation letter and the "Gumby" clock. Perhaps one can _wear_ the Gumby clock in lieu of the driving vest for Austria??


I wasn't expecting much but I must say the Gumby clock is a nice, compact travel clock. It even has a snooze alarm! :thumbup:


----------

